# Advice on buying an '08 Sentra



## davidg4781 (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm needing to purchase a new car. I actually bought a Maxima on Monday but it's too much car for me, so I'm going to return it and get something else. The car lot has a 2008 Sentra with 56k miles on it. There aren't any pics yet, but this is Carmax and pretty much everything I've seen looks to be great quality. 

Are there any issues with this car? My family's owned Nissans in the past and while eventually they do start to have problems they've normally been driven hard and have 150k+ miles on them. 

There's also an '05 Altima I'm interested in, but I just didn't feel it when I test drove it. 

Thanks in advance! BTW, are there any other car forums? I normally hang out on the Mac forums but thought this might be a good place to go.


----------

